# Worried about freeze?



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Not that it does any good to worry...but with the best corn germination ever in my garden and beans up about 3 inches and blooms on tomatoes and predictions of 32 degrees for my area tonight....looks like might be starting over tomorrow.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Ugh! All the home gardeners are scrambling here too. Hopefully it won't make it to freezing. It's been cloudy here all day and we thought the cloud cover would save us. But .. uh oh .. it's all clear now. 

hwell:


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Calling for 36 in Austin tonight, you should be fine in San Antonio


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

ROBOWADER said:


> Calling for 36 in Austin tonight, you should be fine in San Antonio


36 and clear skies will still produce a good frost.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

True ... and lil tender leaves and blooms .. I don't even wanna think about it .. I'll be hearing them screaming in the night. A nice warm humid night would be awesome. I love the mornings when you walk out to go to work and it's almost 80. I know, I know. But that's the way I like it.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

forcast for 30 here tonight. I guess I'll be replanting tomatoes, peppers, cukes, corn, beans. I wonder if my strawberries will make it. Just started picked ripe ones.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

a light frost will kill nutrient suckers taking whats needed to produce fruit...lol good luck everyone.

Cover what ya can.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Got down to 31 degrees here north of Livingston...but the good news was that it was below 32 for only about an hour. Some damage, but not a total plant wipe out.

How did others fare?


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

no problems in North Hays County..............


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

20 tomatoes, 18 jalapenos, 6 bell peppers, 60 rows of 4" tall corn.....ALL DEAD! And now Im a little concerned about my cucumbers, green beans, and squash that havent germinated yet. I wonder if the seeds were damaged or not. Got about 30-31 last night.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

47 here, but I didnt drain the pipes in woodville!!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

atcNick said:


> 20 tomatoes, 18 jalapenos, 6 bell peppers, 60 rows of 4" tall corn.....ALL DEAD! And now Im a little concerned about my cucumbers, green beans, and squash that havent germinated yet. I wonder if the seeds were damaged or not. Got about 30-31 last night.


Dang, sorry to hear that...especially the corn cause its so hard sometimes to get it going. That's a big garden. Those seeds in the ground should be ok when the soil warms.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

seeds ok potatoes if any just cut the dead frozen tops off and cover them up they will make double the taters. Here in East Tx we dont put out frost tender plants till late April. I will be planting corn soon.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

BEER4BAIT said:


> Here in East Tx we dont put out frost tender plants till late April.


Guess it depends on where one is in East Texas. If I waited until late April to set out tomatoes, I wouldn't have any tomatoes. Same is basically true on green beans, squash, corn, etc.

Typically the rains begin to shut down and night time temps soar as we head into May and June. If I don't take some risks with frost, I may as well not even plant anything except peas and okra and watermelons...all of which love the high night time temps.

Fortunately, the gamble is still a winner for this year's garden with corn, tomatoes, beans, and cukes all surviving for the most part this last cold event.

Good tip on the potatoes...ours got nipped but we just clip off the dead and go on.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

ditto what meadowlark said. Longview here.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I have tomatoes tomatolos tobaco squash zucini celery peppers etc coming up in hundreds of pots started in Jan. Done that for several decades. We just don't transplant till there is no longer frost. Got green beans contender and last of my kentucky wonder bush just now coming up not hurt. We can for the year so we get plenty to last more than a year


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

I realize the horse has already left the barn...but, if you are able to cover your garden with sprinklers during the lowest temps, say one to two hour before sunrise till about an hour after, this will protect against light freezes and frost damage.

My garden is about an 1/8th of an acre and I have rainbird sprinklers mounted on posts on all four corners to get coverage where I need it.


----------

